# Caprice (The Starlings)



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

A new composition of mine from Autumn 2020 in honour of the ever-inspiring flocks of starlings. 

Piano score to follow...


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

And here's the piano score:


----------

